# Caltrops, is this really the intention?



## likuidice (Mar 18, 2005)

Caltrops: A caltrop is a four-pronged iron spike crafted so that one prong faces up no matter how the caltrop comes to rest. You scatter caltrops on the ground in the hope that your enemies step on them or are at least forced to slow down to avoid them. One 2- pound bag of caltrops covers an area 5 feet square.
Each time a creature moves into an area covered by caltrops (or spends a round fighting while standing in such an area), it might step on one. The caltrops make an attack roll (base attack bonus +0) against the creature. For this attack, the creature’s shield, armor, and deflection bonuses do not count. If the creature is wearing shoes or other footwear, it gets a +2 armor bonus to AC. *If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one*. The caltrop deals 1 point of damage, *and the creature’s speed is reduced by one-half because its foot is wounded*. This movement penalty lasts for 24 hours, or until the creature is successfully treated with a DC 15 Heal check, or until it receives at least 1 point of magical curing. *A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop*. Any creature moving at half speed or slower can pick its way through a bed of caltrops with no trouble.
Caltrops may not be effective against unusual opponents

Regarding the three statements in bold text:  Do they occur regardless of whether the caltrop deals damage or not? For example, a balor charges the party, the party gets lucky, and the balor steps on a caltrop (successful attack roll) . The balors damage reduction protects it from any damage, but it seems it still must stop its charge in that square, and, next round, it's speed is reduced by 50%.

Is this all correct?


----------



## FreeTheSlaves (Mar 18, 2005)

The caltrop requires an attack roll and as it deals physical damage it qualifies for DR. Which it will never penetrate.

Nup, if you go hunting Balor's you may need a bigger weapon.


----------



## Patryn of Elvenshae (Mar 18, 2005)

From the SRD:



			
				SRD said:
			
		

> Whenever damage reduction completely negates the damage from an attack, it also negates most special effects that accompany the attack, such as injury type poison, a monk’s stunning, and injury type disease.


----------



## RigaMortus (Mar 19, 2005)

Since the Caltrop make an attack roll, can this be "exploited" through feats or spells?  Perhaps a Magic Weapon'd caltrop would do more damage?  Or a Caltop that can Cleave


----------



## thalmin (Mar 19, 2005)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> Since the Caltrop make an attack roll, can this be "exploited" through feats or spells?  Perhaps a Magic Weapon'd caltrop would do more damage?  Or a Caltop that can Cleave



I think that is called a "land mine"


----------



## Nellisir (Mar 19, 2005)

RigaMortus said:
			
		

> Since the Caltrop make an attack roll, can this be "exploited" through feats or spells? Perhaps a Magic Weapon'd caltrop would do more damage? Or a Caltop that can Cleave




Silver & cold iron brilliant energy caltrops?


----------



## RayneBlythewood9 (Mar 19, 2005)

Although it seems silly to keep this going.  I can't resist.  


     Maybe you could make a   +1 Flaming Burst Caltrop   Now that would be a land mine.   Too bad you can't True Strike it....


----------



## Jack Simth (Mar 19, 2005)

likuidice said:
			
		

> Caltrops: A caltrop is a four-pronged iron spike crafted so that one prong faces up no matter how the caltrop comes to rest. You scatter caltrops on the ground in the hope that your enemies step on them or are at least forced to slow down to avoid them. One 2- pound bag of caltrops covers an area 5 feet square.
> Each time a creature moves into an area covered by caltrops (or spends a round fighting while standing in such an area), it might step on one. The caltrops make an attack roll (base attack bonus +0) against the creature. For this attack, the creature’s shield, armor, and deflection bonuses do not count. If the creature is wearing shoes or other footwear, it gets a +2 armor bonus to AC. *If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one*. The caltrop deals 1 point of damage, *and the creature’s speed is reduced by one-half because its foot is wounded*. This movement penalty lasts for 24 hours, or until the creature is successfully treated with a DC 15 Heal check, or until it receives at least 1 point of magical curing. *A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop*. Any creature moving at half speed or slower can pick its way through a bed of caltrops with no trouble.
> Caltrops may not be effective against unusual opponents
> 
> ...




Check out the listed <i>why</i> of the slowing - 







> because its foot is wounded



If the foot isn't wounded (due to DR or some other effect, such as 1 point of healing (which is a special effect of many types of DR....)).  I'd say no, it doesn't slow down if it can't take any damage from the caltrop.


----------



## frankthedm (Mar 19, 2005)

A balor? i am going to say that the caltrops melt unless they can withstand 6d6 of fire damage. 

_BALOR
Large Outsider (Chaotic, Extraplanar, Evil) Hit Dice: 20d8+200 (290 hp) Initiative: +11 Speed: 40 ft. (8 squares), fly 90 ft. (good) Armor Class: 35 (–1 size, +7 Dex, +19 natural), touch 16, flat-footed 28 Base Attack/Grapple: +20/+36 Attack: +1 vorpal longsword +33 melee (2d6+8/19–20) Full Attack: +1 vorpal longsword +31/+26/+21/+16 melee (2d6+8/19–20) and +1 flaming whip +30/+25 melee (1d4+4 plus 1d6 fire plus entangle); or 2 slams +31 melee (1d10+7) Space/Reach: 10 ft./10 ft. (20 ft. with +1 flaming whip) Special Attacks: Death throes, entangle, spell-like abilities, summon demon, vorpal sword Special Qualities: Damage reduction 15/cold iron and good, darkvision 60 ft., flaming body, immunity to electricity, fire, and poison, resistance to acid 10 and cold 10, spell resistance 28, telepathy 100 ft., true seeing Saves: Fort +22, Ref +19, Will +19 Abilities: Str 35, Dex 25, Con 31, Int 24, Wis 24, Cha 26 Skills: Bluff +31, Concentration +33, Diplomacy +35, Disguise +8 (+10 acting), Hide +26, Intimidate +33, Knowledge (any two) +30, Listen +38, Move Silently +30, Search +30, Sense Motive +30, Spellcraft +30 (+32 scrolls), Spot +38, Survival +7 (+9 following tracks), Use Magic Device +31 (+33 scrolls) Feats: Cleave, Improved Initiative, Improved Two-Weapon Fighting, Power Attack, Quicken Spell-Like Ability (telekinesis), Two-Weapon Fighting, Weapon Focus (longsword) Environment: A chaotic evil-aligned plane Organization: Solitary or troupe (1 balor, 1 marilith, and 2–5 hezrous) Challenge Rating: 20 Treasure: Standard coins; double goods; standard items, plus +1 vorpal greatsword and +1 flaming whip Alignment: Always chaotic evil Advancement: 21–30 HD (Large); 31–60 HD (Huge) Level Adjustment: —

A balor stands about 12 feet tall. Its skin is usually dark red. It weighs about 4,500 pounds.
Combat

Balors love to join battle armed with their swords and whips. If they face stiff resistance, they may teleport away to loose a few spell-like effects at the foe.

A balor’s +1 flaming whip is a long, flexible weapon with many tails tipped with hooks, spikes, and balls. The weapon deals bludgeoning and slashing damage, in addition to fire damage.

A balor’s natural weapons, as well as any weapons it wields, are treated as chaotic-aligned and evil-aligned for the purpose of overcoming damage reduction.

Death Throes (Ex): When killed, a balor explodes in a blinding flash of light that deals 100 points of damage to anything within 100 feet (Reflex DC 30 half ). This explosion automatically destroys any weapons the balor is holding. The save DC is Constitution-based.

Entangle (Ex): A balor’s +1 flaming whip entangles foes much like an attack with a net. The whip has 20 hit points. The whip needs no folding. If it hits, the target and the balor immediately make opposed Strength checks; if the balor wins, it drags the target against its flaming body (see below). The target remains anchored against the balor’s body until it escapes the whip.

Spell-Like Abilities: Caster level 20th. The save DCs are Charisma-based.

At will - blasphemy (DC 25), dominate monster (DC 27), greater dispel magic, greater teleport (self plus 50 pounds of objects only), insanity (DC 25), power word stun, telekinesis (DC 23), unholy aura (DC 26);

1/day - fire storm (DC 26), implosion (DC 27).

Vorpal Sword (Su): Every balor carries a +1 vorpal longsword that looks like a flame or a bolt of lightning.

Summon Demon (Sp): Once per day a balor can automatically summon 4d10 dretches, 1d4 hezrous, or one nalfeshnee, glabrezu, marilith, or balor. This ability is the equivalent of a 9th-level spell.

Flaming Body (Su): The body of a balor is wreathed in flame. Anyone grappling a balor takes 6d6 points of fire damage each round.

True Seeing (Su): Balors have a continuous true seeing ability, as the spell (caster level 20th).

Skills: Balors have a +8 racial bonus on Listen and Spot checks._


----------



## sullivan (Mar 19, 2005)

RayneBlythewood9 said:
			
		

> Although it seems silly to keep this going. I can't resist.
> 
> 
> Maybe you could make a +1 Flaming Burst Caltrop Now that would be a land mine. Too bad you can't True Strike it....




Welll, you could add an extra enchantment to the animated caltrops (magic item that is in CAd IIRC). Those are actually animated constructs, so it is theoritically possible they could be made to trigger a True Strike on themselves.


----------



## Gez (Mar 19, 2005)

Caltrops in the DDM game only reduce speed by half as long as you're stepping on them. On the other hand, they inflict 5 damage, and it's magic damage, overcoming all DR.

Yeah, I don't know why either.


----------



## likuidice (Mar 19, 2005)

*If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one.  A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop.* This is the confusing part, the caltrops do not seem to need to inflict damage to stop a creature from moving, simply succeed on an attack roll. Unless succeeding on an attack is successfully beating the opponents AC AND inflicting damage. 

With regard to silver and cold iron brilliant energy caltrops, the brilliant energy would have no effect, as the caltrops ignore armour, shield and deflection bonuses anyway. 

Adamantine caltrops would stop iron golems.

poisoned caltrops?


----------



## sullivan (Mar 19, 2005)

likuidice said:
			
		

> *If the caltrops succeed on the attack, the creature has stepped on one. A charging or running creature must immediately stop if it steps on a caltrop.* This is the confusing part, the caltrops do not seem to need to inflict damage to stop a creature from moving, simply succeed on an attack roll. Unless succeeding on an attack is successfully beating the opponents AC AND inflicting damage.




I believe Patryn quoted the appropriate SRD entry from the DR section, they do need to do damage to stop the creature that steps on them.



> poisoned caltrops?




Nasty thought, though that's either a DM choice or a player with lots of cash to burn as you probably won't be trying to pick those caltrops back up again.


----------



## RigaMortus (Mar 19, 2005)

sullivan said:
			
		

> I believe Patryn quoted the appropriate SRD entry from the DR section, they do need to do damage to stop the creature that steps on them.
> 
> 
> 
> Nasty thought, though that's either a DM choice or a player with lots of cash to burn as you probably won't be trying to pick those caltrops back up again.




That is where a magnet comes in...

Hmmm, is Admantine or Mithral affected by magnetism?


----------

